# Bentley's cigar furballs



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Our previous golden Savannah (passed away in 2010) used to lick her paws and sides alot (allergies) I think she was swallowing tons of hair in the process and used to puke up the hairballs also.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL...Good Morning Joyce,

Mr Bentley stumps me often with his uniqueness....I know with cats I give them a hairball remedy monthly. Not sure if you can do this with dogs. I'd be interested to find out.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

sadiegold said:


> Our previous golden Savannah (passed away in 2010) used to lick her paws and sides alot (allergies) I think she was swallowing tons of hair in the process and used to puke up the hairballs also.


If you think it might be allergies try adding ACV to Bentley's food.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

sadiegold said:


> Our previous golden Savannah (passed away in 2010) used to lick her paws and sides alot (allergies) I think she was swallowing tons of hair in the process and used to puke up the hairballs also.


oooooooooohhhh, this makes sense to me :doh: Bentley does go through periods where he licks his feet non-stop. The Vet also thinks his has allergies. I give him Benedryl when he does it and that seems to help the licking.

Thank you! I couldn't for the life of me figure out what he's eating behind my back when my back isn't turned on him LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's better than what my new little one is trying to eat......why do they do stuff like that?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> It's better than what my new little one is trying to eat......why do they do stuff like that?


If we're talking about the same thing...outdoors.... we went through that too. The single most disgusting period we've had to date! Thankfully he stopped doing that.
Good luck!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker had what I would call a brief bout with some type of allergy once, and whala! hack hack, here is a hairball for you dad. Never really saw himself licking his hair as I can remember, he must have been in stealth mode.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla is a fur puller. She chases her tail, lays on her back and bites her tail and will at times pull hair from her tail, and feathering and eat it. I've watched her do it. If I brush her and clean out the brush, I better put it in the trash immediately. She will snap it up in a flash. Again, like with Bentley, I've never had that happen with another dog before. I would clean out the brush and have piles of hair on the floor to throw away at the end, but Tayla like Bentley, was sent to me to challenge all my past experiences and keep me on my toes.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, thats definitely from licking body parts, my Nash would gnaw on his private parts when we werent home, and cause all kinds of knotting there...his poo always had fur in it, but Molson loves to just eat fur, I brushed him the other day, and the pile of hair was sitting next to him, he went over and ate it before I could even yell at him..:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck: I think it s just what boys do!!!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla is a fur puller. She chases her tail, lays on her back and bites her tail and will at times pull hair from her tail, and feathering and eat it. I've watched her do it. If I brush her and clean out the brush, I better put it in the trash immediately. She will snap it up in a flash. Again, like with Bentley, I've never had that happen with another dog before. I would clean out the brush and have piles of hair on the floor to throw away at the end, but Tayla like Bentley, was sent to me to challenge all my past experiences and keep me on my toes.


I think that's why Bentley came here too!!  Bentley does after after the fur when I brush them. He will literally contort his body in impossible positions to try to get to the pile of fur.
He wants it so bad that I don't even put it in the trash because he will pace back and forth knowing that it's in the kitchen where he's not allowed :doh:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well it makes me happy to hear that other pups are fascinated with fur. Sage plays with her tail, but doesn't really pull fur out, what she does do is try to eat all the fur bunnies and the fur I brush out of her.....She has never vomited fur though I have seem some in her poo....I try to eliminate her access to fur bunnies, but with three cats and her I would have to vacuum x2 a day right now and that just isn't happening right now!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't have anything additional to contribute suggestion-wise, but I can totally relate. Shadow pukes up a monthly grass ball. They range from the size of a golf ball all the way up to a grapefruit. Always in the middle of the night. At least he's gracious enough to jump off the bed and run to the bathroom to puke. Easier clean up. 

Good luck!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My dear Annie would do the same - so gross but I knew I had a few weeks before the next one! :yuck:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Grit used to do it when he was really young and vomit up huge fur balls and re-eat them if I did not get to them quickly enough!!
The vet gave me cat fur ball paste but he had to eat the whole tube as it is for cats that weigh up to 5 kg!! Any way it worked and he has not done it for at least a year. He will eat any hair I get off him so I have to hide it immediately.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ShadowGolden said:


> Don't have anything additional to contribute suggestion-wise, but I can totally relate. Shadow pukes up a monthly grass ball. They range from the size of a golf ball all the way up to a grapefruit. Always in the middle of the night. At least he's gracious enough to jump off the bed and run to the bathroom to puke. Easier clean up.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes! Bentley always does it when I'm sleeping too! And usually very early in the morning (like today). Not a great way to start the day but he always looks so happy after he brings it up.
Good thing they're so cute!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

rooroch said:


> Grit used to do it when he was really young and vomit up huge fur balls and re-eat them if I did not get to them quickly enough!!
> The vet gave me cat fur ball paste but he had to eat the whole tube as it is for cats that weigh up to 5 kg!! Any way it worked and he has not done it for at least a year. He will eat any hair I get off him so I have to hide it immediately.


Did he just have to eat the whole tube once or was it a monthly thing? I've never been around cats so I don't know anything about their furballs either.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Now I remember what it was with Tucker. We had put him one one of those prescription foods for a short time. In that time he got very itchy and practically licked all the hair off his front leg. I stopped feeding that food, all better.

I noticed a pink saliva stain on Fiona's front leg a year back. Though maybe it was from the pain of oncoming arthritis or something. I stopped giving the fish oil, all better. 

Allergies a process of elimination. Behavioral a whole different thing. Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes I gave a whole tube about once a month for 3 months (it is made of malt extract, fats and oils, vaseline, and Vit. E) it says it "favours the elimination of ingested hairs and prevents their accumulation by regulating intestinal functioning".
After 3 months he stopped doing it. He was about 9 months old then and I had sorted out his food, etc. (he has ichthyosis) and he was not losing so much hair. He used to play with his tail too and does not do that any more.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max yaks up the grass balls sometimes - one memorable time, he left one on the rug in front of the fireplace. I found it in the morning, and in my coffee-less stupor thought it was a dead animal. I dragged the rug to the back door, gingerly picked up a corner, and tossed the thing into the back yard. All the while, I'm thinking, "do I call the vet? OMG, he ate this critter! OMG, he got a disease! OMG, I'm gonna pass out! Holy crap, where is my COFFEE! Oh, crap, I'm gonna throw up! OMG, he's gonna be poisoned and it's all my fault!" At this point, my husband came around the corner and said, "Oh, Max yakked up a grass ball." 

I only share these stories with you guys because I know Joyce would do the exact same thing!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure I'm going to see a grass ball one of these days--Brinkley pulls up grass in the backyard like he's a cow!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Max yaks up the grass balls sometimes - one memorable time, he left one on the rug in front of the fireplace. I found it in the morning, and in my coffee-less stupor thought it was a dead animal. I dragged the rug to the back door, gingerly picked up a corner, and tossed the thing into the back yard. All the while, I'm thinking, "do I call the vet? OMG, he ate this critter! OMG, he got a disease! OMG, I'm gonna pass out! Holy crap, where is my COFFEE! Oh, crap, I'm gonna throw up! OMG, he's gonna be poisoned and it's all my fault!" At this point, my husband came around the corner and said, "Oh, Max yakked up a grass ball."
> 
> I only share these stories with you guys because I know Joyce would do the exact same thing!



Yes I would do the same thing! Not only are our dogs alike, so are we!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

These grapefruit/critter sized grass ball stories have given my a laugh today, thank you  Mine have given unto my floor no more than several blades worth, these giant ones sound picture worthy.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage eats grass from time to time, but never throws up balls. It's maybe 15-20 blades at a time. I'm glad it's not more because I vomit when I clean up vomit, whether it be human or animal...in fact this thread makes me feel like I want to vomit....lol.....I just can't do it!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm the same way! Especially as soon as I open my eyes in the AM and know I have to clean it up. Thankfully these "hairballs" are like tightly wound skeins of yarn. Not a big mess. But still disgusting


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly throws up hair and grass balls every once in awhile. It's always around 2 or 3 in the morning and I wake up my BF to clean it up. He has work early in the morning and has asked me why I can't clean it myself. I tell him it's because I have the very important task of holding Molly back so she won't try to eat it again. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly throws up hair and grass balls every once in awhile. It's always around 2 or 3 in the morning and I wake up my BF to clean it up. He has work early in the morning and has asked me why I can't clean it myself. I tell him it's because I have the very important task of holding Molly back so she won't try to eat it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Good strategy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Why is it that they always decide to do that stuff in the middle of the night? What a wake-up call that is!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear hasn't thrown up a hair ball (yet) but with two cats - one of which is a long coat - hair balls are a regular sight at my house. And it is always late at night or early in the morning. Hack hack hack. I wake up. Are they throwing up on the bed? No. Ok. I'll get it in the morning. Disgusting! I know, but hair balls are easier to clean once they've hardened up a bit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yes I would do the same thing! Not only are our dogs alike, so are we!


And I hear Darth Vader saying, "Luke, I am your father."


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We have four cats and when one of them throws up a furball, we give them each an eye dropper full of olive oil. Because we are never sure who the culprit is, they all have to get the treatment. But it does work.


----------

